# South Georgia Hog Hunting?



## jeeptastic (Jan 13, 2005)

My dad and I try to get together once or twice a year and do some hunting. This year we discussed hog hunting. We found a place in south georgia called Woods -n- Water. Has anyone had any experiences with this place or have any other suggestions?  He lives in FL so we are looking for somewhere in the middle to meet. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

